# HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog---HEDGIE HAS BEEN FOUND



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

HEDGIE HAS BEEN FOUND! He came to one of the food bowls i put out. :] thank you all for your help!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

Is there any furniture he could have come under. I once saw my hedgehog crawling under the stove. Could he be not in your room anymore? I would also seach somewhere else. I'll put many bowl of food out too. Maybe try to turn off the lights so he might come out of his hidding or at leat make some sound so you can't ear where he is.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

Start at your bedroom (or where the cage is) & determine what doors are open that he could have gone through. Turn of the lights and any noises in those areas. Any doors that were closed, keep closed. What could he have gone under? Are there bookselves? Some bookshelves have a hollow bottom from the back that he may have gone into to sleep. Your dresser/night stand may also be built like this. Put a bowl of water/food down. Do you have any treats that he really likes? (mealies?) Put them out near where you think he may be & see if that might draw him out.

Be careful moving any furniture (I would try not to as much as possible). If he is undersomething you don't want to hurt him. Also watch out around doors if he might be behind the door (between the door and wall).

Good luck to you & the little guy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

I would shut any doors that you can. Go into one room and start searching anywhere. Make sure you look under furniture, in between things, anywhere he might have squeezed into to hide. Once you're done searching one room, keep the door shut and put something on the door so you remember you've searched it. Move onto another room and so on. I would start upstairs, in the most likely rooms, then move downstairs if you don't find him up there.
If you still can't find him, try putting small bowls of food and water out, on top of paper bags or something that will crackle and make noise when he walks on it. This may not help until tonight, when he gets hungry, but if you can't find him before then, it may help you catch him. 
If you have any other animals, cats or dogs, keep a close eye on them throughout the day. They may find him before you and you'll want to make sure you can get him quickly before he runs away from them or gets hurt.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

If your stairs are open I would recommend putting something infront of them for the time being incase the little guy goes exploring & decides to try to get down them.

I'm guessing whereever you are it's day time now which means he would be sleeping. I know if I disturb Sylvie when she's sleeping she'll huff & pop at me. If your hedgie does this too it might be a good way to find him. Turn of any noises & move around the space. If you think he might be under furniture but can't see him, before moving it you could knock on the furniture or give it a gentle shake that would russle a sleeping hedgie to make them pop


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*



FiaSpice said:


> Is there any furniture he could have come under. I once saw my hedgehog crawling under the stove. Could he be not in your room anymore? I would also seach somewhere else. I'll put many bowl of food out too. Maybe try to turn off the lights so he might come out of his hidding or at leat make some sound so you can't ear where he is.


I'm not just looking in my room, and I've taken your advice on turning the lights off and put food out. Checked under the stove. thanks.


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*



Lilysmommy said:


> I would shut any doors that you can. Go into one room and start searching anywhere. Make sure you look under furniture, in between things, anywhere he might have squeezed into to hide. Once you're done searching one room, keep the door shut and put something on the door so you remember you've searched it. Move onto another room and so on. I would start upstairs, in the most likely rooms, then move downstairs if you don't find him up there.
> If you still can't find him, try putting small bowls of food and water out, on top of paper bags or something that will crackle and make noise when he walks on it. This may not help until tonight, when he gets hungry, but if you can't find him before then, it may help you catch him.
> If you have any other animals, cats or dogs, keep a close eye on them throughout the day. They may find him before you and you'll want to make sure you can get him quickly before he runs away from them or gets hurt.


I've taken your advice on putting food on top of bags. thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

Sometimes a hedgie can get inside the couch/loveseat/recliner if there a is way in.
My gizmo has escaped a few times Once he was behind/under the fridge  and another time he was behind/under the clothes dryer  .
Hope U find em soon.
Good Luck


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

Per Vern Mills' guide to hedgies:

"If you start to search for her/him you are committed, it is too easy to inadvertently block her/him into a corner or crevice or between things as you move items around searching for her/him. This is absolutely crucial. If s/he cannot get out to water and food, the conclusion is self-apparent. Set her/his food dish and water out where s/he can get at it, and watch for him/her in the evenings.

There are several recommended methods of catching a wandering hedgehog: one trick is to
put his/her food and water in a brown paper bag, you will hear him/her as s/he walks on the paper; another option is to sprinkle a light dusting of flour on linoleum and hardwood floors, the telltale footprints will lead you to his/her hiding place (or at least assure you s/he is still among the living)."


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

smhufflepuff wrote" another option is to sprinkle a light dusting of flour on linoleum and hardwood floors, the telltale footprints will lead you to his/her hiding place (or at least assure you s/he is still among the living)."

That sounds like a good way to find em


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

Is your hedgehog's cage in your room? do you keep your door closed at night? I always make sure my door is closed, that way if my hedgehog were to escape, he couldnt go far. The only problem is, there is a large gap under my door, so I suppose it doesnt help much :lol: Anyways, he is probably hiding/sleeping somewhere, perhaps in your clothing on the floor, or maybe in your closet? I've found my hedgehog in many different closets around my house, I guess because they're dark and quiet. Good luck finding your little one :roll:

*on a side note* have you tried putting his/her wheel out where you could hear it? I'll bet if your hedgie is wandering around at night, he might find it and you know you'd hear the wheel (i know I'd hear mine :lol: )


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE EMERGENCY*

I just wanted to mention to look in places that you would never imagine they can get into. I had 3 just weaned babies escape in my office when I was out of town once. Hubby found the first 2 quickly and tore my office apart looking for the 3rd one, he even called me to make sure there was supposed to be 3...LOL. He finally found her inside of a waste paper basket, under the paper, the waste paper basket was upright with nothing around it she could have climbed, to this day we have no idea how she got into it.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

be sure look in very odd places. one time my hedgie got stuck in the sub woofer of our huge entertainment center and we spent half the night dismantling it to get her out! 
i hope you find him/her!!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

Hopefully as night approaches your way, your hedgehog will be getting ready to wake up. You may want to carefully look at everything up against the wall, and remove it gently. Mine got into my bedroom once, and I found her behind a box at the back of my closet. How she fit there, I don't know. I hope you find your little quills.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

What lilysmommy said about your other animals being able to find your hedgie before you is very true. If you still haven't been able to locate your hedgie, as a last resort, I would suggest putting your dog on a leash (and muzzle if you have one) and walking him/her around the house and letting him/her sniff out the hedgie. As long as you make sure your dog is under control and can't get at the hedgie, his/her nose may be an excellent tool to find your hedgie. Obviously this is a bit risky and I wouldn't want your dog to get at your hedgie so take what I'm saying with a grain of salt. My dog is very well behaved around my hedgies and always backs away when I tell her to, so if my hedgies were lost and I need some help finding them I would consider using her. Even if you just use your dog to figure out the general area your hedgie is in, it might help. Just a thought!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

I hope you can find your hedgie soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

So it's been a day, any luck?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

any updates?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP PLEASE lost hedgehog*

i third the update request!  i hope your hoglet come out of hiding soon!

also, FWIW, both times i have had to leave for a few days, upon my return, the hedgemonster has gone on strike. he has completely disappeared & done a complete fast. he doesn't like it when mommie leaves. he lets her know this very clearly. the 1st time was 3-4 days, the 2nd was 6 days. i had water & food out but he wouldn't touch it. stubborn guy. he was fine & once he got done punishing me, he returned to the world. the 1st time i was a mess, the 2nd time, i knew what was happening & i knew where he was some of the time. point being...it is horrible the first time...but once you realize they really do love to escape & play but come back (& so farin my case, have good sense), it's not as scary. & you know what to do to mitigate any dangers in favorite hide out areas.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad you found your hedgie!!!  Hopefully you can secure up the cage good so the little exlporer doesn't decide to run off on you again! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad you found him and he's okay!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah! So glad you found him :mrgreen:


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

YAY!!!!


----------

